# Moving FreeBSD 8.1



## fatfredyy (Jan 12, 2011)

Hi everybody ,
recently i've had a 'No space left on device' error on my /usr partition. So i decided that I'll move my FreeBSD installation. I have one 500GB disk, and I'm planning to buy another one and make it in RAID-0 and move my installation from current disk to new RAID'ed disk with bigger slices . And here goes my question, how would you do it ? I have another pc on which i can store copy of my current FreeBSD partitions.


----------



## vermaden (Jan 12, 2011)

1. Boot from dvd1 or memstick image (they contain *livefs*)
2. Go to FIXIT mode
3. Create Your RAID/partitions/filesystems with methods similar to these: http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=12082
4. Mount new temporary filesystems/RAID inder /NEW tree (/NEW/usr /NEW/var /NEW/tmp ...)
5. Mount old system under /OLD (/OLD/usr /OLD/tmp ...)
6. Migration:
[CMD=""]# cd /OLD[/CMD]
[CMD=""]# tar -cf - * | tar -C /NEW -xpf -[/CMD]
7. Be sure that You also included 'boot bits', can be done by boot0cfg


----------



## fatfredyy (Jan 12, 2011)

Thanks for reply but I think I didn't explain the situation correctly. I have to move FreeBSD installation from disk A to disk A+B(RAID) so I can't do what you wrote, becouse if I create new partitions on A+B i would format my current FreeBSD instalation, that's why i thought i'll backup my partitions on remote pc using dump gzip and ssh and then restore it to a clean new disk A+B partitioned correctly.


----------



## vermaden (Jan 12, 2011)

With RAID1 You could create 'degraded' mirror and then attach the second drive as the data has been moved, but as You want RAID0, then Yes, use that second node.

BACKUP:
[CMD=""]newserver# tar -czf - /* | ssh -c arcfour user@backupserver "dd > /storage/freebsd_system.tar.gz"[/CMD]

RESTORE:
[CMD=""]backupserver# dd < /storage/freebsd_system.tar.gz | ssh -c arcfour root@newserver "tar -C /NEW -xzvpf -"[/CMD]


----------

